# ant receiving a drop of honeydew from an aphid (photo)



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! That is hecka sick. Wish I had a powerful enough camera. Awesome picture


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

bacon5 said:


> WOW! That is hecka sick. Wish I had a powerful enough camera. Awesome picture


 
LOL! Thanks very much!! 

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

